# ATV Help



## Snowproz51 (Nov 23, 2004)

Guys for the first time ever I'am going to employ ATV's for sidewalk duty.

Some questions for the experts.

Does anybody sell/manufacture or fabricate blades w/ "V" capability?

Production rates for different size blades?

Steel edges vs Urethane?

Any general comments or advice will be greatly appreciated & accepted.

Here's wishing everybody a very profitable winter season ( With no breakdowns, Hell, we can always wish!) and a "Very Very, Merry Christmas"

Bill Harrison
William T Harrison Enterprises
Washington Grove, Maryland
[email protected]
williamtharrison.com


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

I have never found a v blade for an ATV. You can find custom one's on ebay, but no one mass produce them. Sorry

as far as production rates go, there are to many varibles that play into effect  

Welcome to plow site, any more question post'em up.


----------



## JKOOPERS (Sep 13, 2004)

do a search on the net i just bought a plow and i know i seen a v blade some where.


----------



## PLM-1 (Nov 29, 2004)

they make one for my grasshopper ztr. maybe you could get one of those and fashion a mounting system...just a thought!


----------



## sam973 (Jan 20, 2004)

I know Polaris makes an adjustable V because I looked at it. I went with the 54 inch one way blade though.


----------



## JRSlawn (Jan 15, 2004)

I am looking to get a plow on my suzuki eiger I am looking at straight plows but a v might be better for sidewalks. I have seen them on the net. Check out moose of cycle county


----------



## Snowproz51 (Nov 23, 2004)

Thanks for the input guys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Bill Harrison


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

Sorry, I stand corrected :salute:


----------



## Robhollar (Dec 27, 2003)

I think dont think a v is the way to go on this one. Im not so sure the polaris v is able to be put back to a straight plow. A v would be great but there are going to be times when it isnt going to do you any good. A straight plow will work just fine for sidewalks. You prob will want at least a 50 inch plow to do a 48 inch sidewalk. 

Urethane, Ive never used it so I cant help ya with that one. 

Production, I bet you can do a norm city block in about 15 to 20 mins.

Just my opinion, stay away from cycle country. I prefer the warn and the Moose line. They have a bit more weight to them and that helps at times. 

Just to let you know I have a 300 cc kawi and i use a 60 inch plow. 300 cc's are more then enough for my 60 inch plow. 

Rob


----------



## sam973 (Jan 20, 2004)

I went with the 54 inch one way plow for the reasons Rob just said. The V only cleared 46 inches when in the V or angle position. That would barely clear the tires on my Sportsman 700. The 54 keeps the tire path clear, even at full angle.


----------



## CARDOCTOR (Nov 29, 2002)

i use a yamaha 350 4x4 for side walks. you need to put a u-edge on it 
the first time we plowed with out the edge my guy was almost shot over the handle bars it amazing how much of a difference a peice of urethane can make.several members on this site rep for polar edge

j.reed


----------



## Kramer (Nov 13, 2004)

Just to let you know I have a 300 cc kawi and i use a 60 inch plow. 300 cc's are more then enough for my 60 inch plow. 



Rob, the 300 cc is ok with a 5 ft plow??


I never had an atv but I used to watch my neighbor. He had a machine in the 300cc range. Don't know if it was him or not, but he couldn't plow squat. He'd get stuck in 3" every time. Never saw an acceptable push from him after watching 3 years.


----------



## wls (Aug 17, 2003)

sam973 said:


> I know Polaris makes an adjustable V because I looked at it. I went with the 54 inch one way blade though.


 yes they have one, polaris that is, I went with the 48" straight plow, on my wife's sportsman 400, works great.


----------



## massbowtie (Feb 19, 2003)

*answers,maybe?*

v blades.the only ones ive seen are in a fixed v position,making them useless once you make your first pass.run 2 atvs w/straight blades.one in front of the other and both and angling oppostite directions.

production rates.id go with a 4-500 cc machine with at least a 60" blade.that will produce

steel vs.urethane urethane is the way to go.it doesnt scrape concrete and leave rust marks and is much more forgiving to the operator and machine.

general comments.same rules apply to atv plowing.go with the storm,etc.etc.


----------



## Makndust (Feb 6, 2004)

I've run 3-4 ATV's for the past 6 years cleaning about 50 accounts in town. Now before I get started, let me clarify that in my region we typically only get 1-2" snows. If you get into anything over about 12", your ATV looses effectiveness, even on walks.
V Blades - I've seen fully adjustable V-blades that are made by, I believe, Polaris and also Cycle Country. The one I saw, you have to adjust each wing with a bar with holes in it that a pin slides into for a stop. I run 60" strait blades that have multiple settings each direction up to about 35-40 degrees. Personally I wouldn't get a blade that is fixed in one direction because then it dictates what direction you will have to push the snow. 
Urethane edges - I don't have any experience with poly edges. I throw away the stock cutting edge, after I've gotten the bolt pattern off of it, for 2 reasons. Stock edges last us about 2 hours of blading (too soft of steel) and also they are too light. We use AR steel about 1/4" - 3/16" thick and about 3 to 3 1/2 inches deep for cutting edges. It's been a while since I've ordered any so I don't remember the exact dimensions. You have to find the right machinest with the right tools to punch the square holes in the edge for the carrige bolts. The reason for running such big steel is the AR doesn't wear out like regular soft steel and also you need to hang some weight on that blade. When you start pushing a lot of snow your blade will drift up if you have too light a set up. I've thought about eurithane (sorry about the ugly spelling) before, but I am afraid that we will just burn the edges off in no time.
We run Polaris 400 two strokes. They have alot more low RPM torque than many of the 4 strokes. Plus they start better in the cold. I have one machine that has about 100 to 120 miles put on it during each snow event. We probably average 12 - 14 snows a year. Multiply that by 6 years. Figure the miles on that machine and that is why I will never own anything but a Polaris for the rest of my life. I have never had to do anything to this machine except put on tires.
We mount handwarmers, thumb warmers, windshields, and snow deflector boards between the front rack and the bottem of the windshield. Those items our our "creature comforts" ha, ha. It really helps when it is about -30 degrees at 3:00 AM.


----------



## Robhollar (Dec 27, 2003)

Kramer, 

I feel my 300 is more then enough to push my 60 inch blade. Now I have to stop there and say all quads and tire are not equal. Just like their big brothers it takes more then slapping a blade on a quad and expect the same results as the guy next door. I used to own a king quad and that thing with 5 year old stock tires would push snow as the day is long. Now same quad Id put my mud tires and Id be lucky to be able to clear 3-4 inches from my drive. Now with that said I have a 650 in my garage that all it would take is to buy a 60 mount i could use that but i dont need to. My 300 does a fine job so no need to mess with a good thing. Now dont get me wrong You cant expect to go out in a 12 snow fall and expect this thing to perform the same as it does in 2 inches. I mainly use my quad for doing the tight spots. I also use it the first few snow in the year simply cause i dont move the gravel around as much as i do with my truck. I just brought in 20 ton this year to top off my 400 foot drive and i really hate to rake my yard in the spring....Rob

Makindust, 

Im glad you like your Polaris 2 strokes and Ill give you this they do run great, BUT the rest of the bike isnt up to snuff, IMOP. I dont like taking ALL day doing doing maintenance on one quad. 7 fluids and i forget how many zerk fittings. And all that they seem to brake more then any other quad Ive had here. I ride with a bunch of guy and thay all bring their quads here to be fixed and I have more Polaris's here then any other quad. Personally I like the Kawi line but if i was buying a quad to strictly buy a Honda rubi. They run beautifully in the colder weather and the reliability of theses quad (just imop) cant be beat. I know more then 3 that have more then 5000 hard miles with nothing more then a brake job not because he needed it but I just wanted it done. 

Oh ya another thing why does Polaris give you a generic owners manual? I dont get it. I spend 7 g's on a quad I want a owners manual for my quad. Just a pet peeve of mine. .....Rob


----------



## jreiff (Dec 6, 2004)

Anyone have pictures of there ATV's? Just curious how they look. Thanks


----------



## Robhollar (Dec 27, 2003)

heres a pic of my old 300 cc kingquad...Rob

http://www.plowsite.com/showpost.php?p=139176&postcount=17


----------



## Makndust (Feb 6, 2004)

Rob,

I don't know why Polaris makes a generic owners manual. I had problems servicing my 2000 400 Explorer with the ownersmanual because I am kinda a pictures kinda guy (Sometimes I think my mother droped me on my head). That is a peeve of mine also. I guess I have just had really good luck with them. You're very right though, too many fluids and zerks. When I bought the first one I was very skeptical about the chain drive but I have never broke a chain. I would say that we put them to the test. On parking lots when we are cleaning up windrows we run 2 machines side by side to make an inverted V and push. Granted they won't push as much as my Boss V, but for a couple quads they do amaze me everytime we do that. When you think about it that is equivlant to a 10' V blade.
A year ago I was thinking about Polarises 700, but I hear that they keep snapping the drive belt. That made me shy away from them.


----------



## wdman1 (Jan 14, 2009)

atv's are fine. I have ran my 450 sportsman for 3 years with a 48" blade. The 48 is the best blade to use. Can't say they move a foot of snow or more effectively but it will do it with time. Anything bigger it hard to bust up drifts and get around in tight places


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

ive got a wheeler with a vee blade[honda rincon] i regularly plow a couple feet except this year, but were due for it. itll take a little longer but will do it. thats why i got a vee so i could open up a path if it came down to it,i mostly push all my snow in straight shots and make ramps to get rid of it.

dont mind the cab, im sick of rain and blowing snow.im getting too old lol


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

Everything Makndust said about V plows and edges is what I do also.

I run Polaris V plows because they are 56" wide. When in straight position with the plow angled it is 48" The V is good for heavy snow. There are 5 holes on either blade for individual adjustment. 2 for sweeping back /\, center----, and 2 for sweeping forward \/

And there is a spring loaded swivel that has 5 positions for when the blade is in the straight positon. 2 left, center, 2 right. 

Good Luck


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

IPLOWSNO, and QuadPlower,

you guy's know that this thread is from 4 years ago correct?

I overlook wdman1 looks like he just joined up and most likley did a search and found a thread from way back about V Plows.
Plus he's from Iowa, 
if you can't poke fun an next door states who can you pick on? anyway.

this was a great thread to bring up. all good information that was posted in here by the member's.

that is all

sublime out.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

i seen it on the commercial site i didnt look at the date lol im sorry im an idiot.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

IPLOWSNO;717224 said:


> i seen it on the commercial site i didnt look at the date lol im sorry im an idiot.


I'm sorry your an idiot 2, :waving:
LOL

just kidding.

I have also done the drag up a thread from years ago or post right up in a thread that was drug up. It dont really matter this thread had some great information it it.

How due you like your lights up on top of the cab?

thinking I might due something for the top of mine as well and just run a cord down my PVC pipe and plug it into the Cig Plug in the headlight pod?
I also have to put my handle bar light on a switch cause I get some nasty glare back from that as well,
I just need more time and ambition to get this stuff done.

sublime out


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

seein as i was plowin 2' of lake effect, i turned on the quad lights and couldnt see, covered in snow then i hit those and walla god give me light lol, were gettin hammered right now , i couldnt see to push any more so i got out the blower. tommorrow will be fun imo NOT


----------



## ooxteme (Nov 21, 2008)

I know that they make one for the rtv 900 works just like a truck v blade. Hes a video of it..


----------



## ooxteme (Nov 21, 2008)

heres a v blade mass produced


----------



## ooxteme (Nov 21, 2008)

heres a v blade mass produced


----------



## ooxteme (Nov 21, 2008)




----------

